# Sun protection?



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi there

Moving out in August to work and live. What do you use on a daily basis for sun protection? Do you slap it on as if you were on holiday? What stuff do you use? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey,
I'm very fair skinned from Oz. Back home, i'd be in the sun 20 minutes and be burned to a crisp. Over here, the sun is different. It's nowhere near as harsh/burny as what it is in Oz. You can easily make do with 15+ sunscreen whenever you need it. I always buy moisturiser with spf just for added protection.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There is only one sun lotion that I would ever recommend, I am in no way connected with the company, and that is Riemann P20. You can buy it in Boots in the UK or at most Airports though I haven`t found it in Dubai. Its not cheap but it is the best and does exactly what it claims.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There is only one sun lotion that I would ever recommend, I am in no way connected with the company, and that is Riemann P20. You can buy it in Boots in the UK or at most Airports though I haven`t found it in Dubai. Its not cheap but it is the best and does exactly what it claims.


I have only used P20 once and didn't like it at all. I burned in all sorts of weird places i.e. a perfect rectangle on the middle of one arm but nowhere around it. I like Nivea Sun Spray the best, which is readily available here. Each to their own I guess 

To answer HuggyBerah's question - I use a face cream with added SPF all the time, but TBH I don't put sunscreen on anywhere else on a day-to-day basis as my job means I don't spend much time outside. If you are going to be in the sun I would recommend a minimum of SPF15; if you are fair-skinned you may want to start out with SPF30 to begin with and work your way down as you get more used to it.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I can honestly say in the last nearly 5 years i've never used any sun protection, but that's cos i don't go to the beach/pools etc.

In fact you can tell the longer residing ex-pats here - they're blue white...


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> you can tell the longer residing ex-pats here - they're blue white...


Does that include longer-residing black expats?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

P20 is great but Ultrasun is better! You can get it in Waitrose in the UK or it's cheaper online. Just make sure you put it on 40 mins minimum before you go in the sun and don't miss bits or you'll end up with random red patches. Personally, I like the factor 20 sports formula - I'm blonde and fair and never burn with it on.


----------

